# When buying a guitar privatly have some class!



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sold a 2012 Seagull Maritime SWS HG with QI preamp today. We had agreed on $450 I even delivered it from Hamilton to London. (I was going there) I get to the delivery and the guy loved the guitar but hands me $440 and says "its the best I can do" Now I am sure he is a nice guy and I am glad he likes the guitar but I would have said NO to the $440 I even took the guitar down off of ebay and kijiji 2 weeks ago and held it for him. kqoct. Little did he know I planned to give him a new TRIC case. So his $10 caper cost him a $80 case. Oh well live and learn!! Please have some self respect, dont sell yourself out for $10!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

i'll give you 10$ for the case


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Ha ha, what an idiot. I guess he figured that you didn't want to drive to London for nothing & would take his offer. IME the OHSC usually works well as a "Kijiji buffer". A few buyers have chosen the "guitar only" option & I've never had trouble moving a genuine Fender or Gibson hard case to offset the discount.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The lowest of the low


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Are you *sure* he's a nice guy? IMHO he sounds like a pr*ck! Its a cheap trick welching on a deal when a seller has contributed his own time and gas to finalize a deal. Good thing his tactic backfired!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

The joys of Kijiji. Lots of sleezeballs out there.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

He sounds like a first class A-hole. Anybody who compromises their integrity for $10.00 is simply trash. Btw, those tric cases are great. He definitely lost out.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I seriously would have walked away...with the guitar and the case.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

I would have walked away.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

I would have walked away, or maybe said "OK for ten bucks less you do not get the preamp" sheesh


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You should've pulled the strings off and taken the battery out.

What a lowlife.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks. It did seem like a dick move and it took me off guard. Oh well he is enjoying the guitar and its done. I know I could and probably should have just walked away. I would never do something like this but it really does take all kinds.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I drove to Mississauga from Bout 30 km away to deliver a kick pedal that the buyer had seen 5 good pics of. We agreed on $80. Face to face he tells me that its more used than he expected so he'd give me $70. I mentioned the pics he had seen. He wasn't going to budge and I was already in the clear with the whole deal (I bought a "lot" of drum stuff). 

I said he could have it if $10 was that important to him. He was rude and threw the money on the table a McDonald's and walked out. I checked his website (electrician). His slogan is honesty is his best policy. What a façade. Dork all the way.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just to be clear, IT WASN'T ME 

Very uncool thing to do btw. I would have also walked away.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Dick move. I had a similar incident many years ago with a JV Strat I was selling and, _literally_ within seconds of the "buyer" claiming it was not as expected (despite dozens of detailed pics) and counteroffering, the guitar was back in my car and we were on our way. 

Ever since, I confirm ahead of time with the buyer that the sell price will not change unless they clearly demonstrate a _substantial _flaw upon inspection which was not previously revealed. Failing that, any attempt to renegotiate the price on the spot would end the transaction altogether. Sounds hard ass but I _only_ get serious buyers that way.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

There's 0 chance I would do a delivery without cash up front to cover gas and time. I'm glad you kept the case, they're great cases.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I had a bizarre incident a while back when I had listed a dryer for sale. It was basically brand new. We had just got t and then ended up getting a set that was also like new so listed the original dryer. First thing the dude asked me is "is it electric" and i said yes. Like it says in the ad. Over the next week he keeps saying he will be over to get it. Then asks if I have a truck and would mind bringing it to his house. I said fine but get over here and lets get the deal done. So he finally picks a day and about an hour before he is to show up he sends me a text and says he will be there soon. I sent one back and said sounds good but please bring cash as I am not loading it on my truck until we conclude payment. 20 minutes goes by and he sends me a text apologizing but he must cancel as he just discovered he had a gas dryer. I don't know what his scam was but he had something planned


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I had a bizarre incident a while back when I had listed a dryer for sale. It was basically brand new. We had just got t and then ended up getting a set that was also like new so listed the original dryer. First thing the dude asked me is "is it electric" and i said yes. Like it says in the ad. Over the next week he keeps saying he will be over to get it. Then asks if I have a truck and would mind bringing it to his house. I said fine but get over here and lets get the deal done. So he finally picks a day and about an hour before he is to show up he sends me a text and says he will be there soon. I sent one back and said sounds good but please bring cash as I am not loading it on my truck until we conclude payment. 20 minutes goes by and he sends me a text apologizing but he must cancel as he just discovered he had a gas dryer. I don't know what his scam was but he had something planned


Sold a giant Sony XBR2 TV years ago for dirt cheap on Toronto CL...oh man, the people that wanted that thing for free! And delivered! The sob stories I got were classic. I'm sure I saved a bunch of them. Appliances and TVs really bring them out of the woodwork.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> Sold a giant Sony XBR2 TV years ago for dirt cheap on Toronto CL...oh man, the people that wanted that thing for free! And delivered! The sob stories I got were classic. I'm sure I saved a bunch of them. Appliances and TVs really bring them out of the woodwork.


Ya, I am pretty sure he was hoping to get it into his house and either tell me "hey man, this is all I have" or "I can give you half now and half later" type of thing. As soon as I told him have the cash in hand before loading the deal was off


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I am very reluctant to sell to the general public. I've found that it's generally more trouble than it's worth. The majority of the buyers are looking to flip your item for a quick buck rather than use it themselves. Many also assume the seller is down on his luck and has an immediate need for cash and they play on that. And it's a terrible feeling walking away from a tough sell feeling like you were stiffed, especially when two weeks later someone you know says "I'd have given you more for it, but I didn't know you were selling it."

I prefer gifting items to friends or relatives, when its appropriate. I've given low value guitars to acquaintances who are either learning to play, or know someone who is. But then high value items pose another set of problems. I'd rather give a deal to a decent or legitimately needy person, than concede a low price to an arrogant slob looking to make a fast buck. 

It seems that there a lot of reprobates scanning Kijiji and Craigslist and I don't want to meet them.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Krelf said:


> I am very reluctant to sell to the general public. I've found that it's generally more trouble than it's worth. The majority of the buyers are looking to flip your item for a quick buck rather than use it themselves. Many also assume the seller is down on his luck and has an immediate need for cash and they play on that. And it's a terrible feeling walking away from a tough sell feeling like you were stiffed, especially when two weeks later someone you know says "I'd have given you more for it, but I didn't know you were selling it."
> 
> I prefer gifting items to friends or relatives, when its appropriate. I've given low value guitars to acquaintances who are either learning to play, or know someone who is. But then high value items pose another set of problems. I'd rather give a deal to a decent or legitimately needy person, than concede a low price to an arrogant slob looking to make a fast buck.
> 
> It seems that there a lot of reprobates scanning Kijiji and Craigslist and I don't want to meet them.


Just because someone wants to flip an item doesn't mean that they're a reprobate or slob. Actually, that would be determined once you see them negotiate. I will RARELY buy an item if I don't think there's a good chance I'll profit from it in the very near future. That said, I deal with people respectfully and am open to people declining my offers. I also much prefer finding an alread low price and buying than digging hard into an asking (unless there is fair grounds to do so; respectfully of course). 

I have been doing this since 1989 when the buy and sell was the place to be. I will concur that there are more obtuse and arrogant people to deal with today than before. I find that in general though. 

Regards to the G chord.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

sambonee said:


> Just because someone wants to flip an item doesn't mean that they're a reprobate or slob. Actually, that would be determined once you see them negotiate. I will RARELY buy an item if I don't think there's a good chance I'll profit from it in the very near future. That said, I deal with people respectfully and am open to people declining my offers. I also much prefer finding an alread low price and buying than digging hard into an asking (unless there is fair grounds to do so; respectfully of course).
> 
> I have been doing this since 1989 when the buy and sell was the place to be. I will concur that there are more obtuse and arrogant people to deal with today than before. I find that in general though.
> 
> Regards to the G chord.


I won't disagree with you. You are probably a very respectful person. But I wouldn't sell anything to a person who is dealing from merely a profit motive. It's nothing personal and it may not make sense to most people, but I will only pass on an item to a person I believe will be the ultimate user, or a person in their family. I just don't like the "buy-it, flip-it culture" and I opt not to contribute to it.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I almost always like and enjoy what I buy. I guess I just don't allow myself walk into a situation without my exit plan.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Krelf said:


> I won't disagree with you. You are probably a very respectful person. But I wouldn't sell anything to a person who is dealing from merely a profit motive. It's nothing personal and it may not make sense to most people, but I will only pass on an item to a person I believe will be the ultimate user, or a person in their family. I just don't like the "buy-it, flip-it culture" and I opt not to contribute to it.


The buy it flip it culture can only take effect if the person selling is either willing to sell it for far less than its worth or does not know what it is worth. It is up to the seller to price the item accordingly. Lowballers will always be there to try and see if they can get it for less than its worth and flip it. Thats just part of the game. Sometimes people are in real need of money and will bite. If you don't want it being flipped just stick to your price and the flippers wont buy. I have nothing against the practice personally. The seller always has the last say in terms of accepting an offer


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Krelf said:


> I won't disagree with you. You are probably a very respectful person. But I wouldn't sell anything to a person who is dealing from merely a profit motive. It's nothing personal and it may not make sense to most people, but I will only pass on an item to a person I believe will be the ultimate user, or a person in their family. I just don't like the "buy-it, flip-it culture" and I opt not to contribute to it.



I'm the same way...not only for this reason but this is a logical point: if someone is buying from me to profit, then I am selling too low.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Krelf said:
> 
> 
> > I won't disagree with you. You are probably a very respectful person. But I wouldn't sell anything to a person who is dealing from merely a profit motive. It's nothing personal and it may not make sense to most people, but I will only pass on an item to a person I believe will be the ultimate user, or a person in their family. I just don't like the "buy-it, flip-it culture" and I opt not to contribute to it.
> ...


I agree w/ Krelf about not selling anything to an obvious gear flipper, but I will give a deal to a friend as I know the item will go to a good home, get used as intended & I get dibs if he ever decides to sell. The lowballers who continue to e-mail after I say no thank you really grind my gears.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I hate when people agree on a price and then change their mind at pickup time. I just sold my wifes ATV for 4000 bucks. The guy shows up with 3950 and says he was sure he had the total amount. I said well there is a bank a few miles away and he told me its 3950 or nothing. Little did he know I was adding 10 liters of Yamalube oil at 10 bucks a liter, a couple oil filters, a 100 dollar service manual and a cover for it. His attitude cost him 300 bucks in accessories he didn't know he was getting, lol.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't find the lowball offers through email that bad, they are easy enough to decline or ignore........ BUT - when someone agrees to a price through messages , and then shows up short and tries to haggle or shortchange me on an agreed price, that definitely makes them a douchebag! 
Or even worse is the guy who makes an appt time to come view and purchase something and then they don't even have the courtesy to cancel. I don't know about you guys , but hen someone is coming to check something out I usually get it all out and set up for them , tidy my house up a bit and general try to be ready for someone. Not to mention my free time is short enough as it is, so when someone leaves me sitting here with no explanation or cancelation ...... well just more douchery lol


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The way the world is changing, I feel like its probably better to met at a guitar store as if you were already acquainted and try your amp or guitar with a prospective piece in the shop. 

As I've told many friends, it today's world, even less than when we were all kids, families/adults share fewer and fewer principles and morals and there "justify/allow" themselves to behave in a selfish, and self-serving manner. 

This topic comes up when deciding to mingle with other families and especially let your children mingle. What do they say: you're likely to become the average of the 5 people you most spend time with. 

It's a shame really. As my Dad would say, there's lots to pray for in this world.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

The more I read about these sad Kijiji stories the happier I feel I don't buy or sell items on these websites. If I want to sell a guitar it either goes on consignment or trade at a local shop or I sell or trade it to a friend or someone I know.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have sold a few guitars and Kijiji has always worked out well. I set my prices and I don't give much up on counter offers. The lowballers are funny and who cares. I try to investigate the price and if I get no interest I am priced wrong and have a decision to make. Even on this sale, I liked they guy. He was pleasant and a very good player and he was genuinely happy to have the guitar. He has even emailed me since to tell me how happy he is, and I am happy for him. I guess he just had to get the $10:banana: Finely I am not tainted but I hope I am finely happy with what I have and find no need to sell any more. Thanks for the responses.:food-smiley-004::smilie_flagge17:


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I try to always sell for prices that are multiples of 20. The guy might not have meant to be a dick, but just honestly didn't have any 5s or 10s.


----------



## howyfeltrsnatch (Feb 21, 2013)

Oopssie Doopsie!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

had this happen to me recently.

we agreed upon 420 via e-mail. he shows up offers 400. I told him no and off he went. waste of time. bunch of low lifes.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

blam said:


> had this happen to me recently.
> 
> we agreed upon 420 via e-mail. he shows up offers 400. I told him no and off he went. waste of time. bunch of low lifes.


Last year, despite a lengthy e-mail exchange that included several detailed photos of my guitar & an agreed upon a price, this jerk spent an hour in my kitchen dismantling my guitar. It's a refinished Mustang (priced accordingly) & he's worried that some of the pickguard screws may not be original? Then his guitar that I had agreed to accept as partial trade had been totally misrepresented. What started out as a "mint '84 Am Std Strat" .....hmm.... I don't think they made Am Stds until '87.....ended up being an '88 or '89 in good condition. He then made a lowball offer, in my kitchen w/ my guitar in pieces no less, left after I called him out on misrepresenting his guitar (he of course played dumb), but then had the balls to call me back a couple of hours later asking what my best price was if he bought it outright that day. But I shoulda known better, his first e-mail tipped me off that he was a Jesus freak. Guess he skipped church the day they talked about not being a douchebag, golden rule, etc.

Some other idiot sent me 40-50 e-mails about a set of pickups, wanted a bunch of photos & even confirmed w/ me several times the day of that we were still meeting, only to tell me a few minutes before that he just discovered his guitar already had Texas Specials so he didn't need mine after all.

Or how about the kid who e-mailed me well over 50-60 times about a speaker that would give him "Hendrix tone" (I know, I know, major red flag, I'm the idiot for even engaging with this moron). Turns out I had exactly what he was looking for & was willing to sell it to him for about $100 less than the landed cost of a new one. But he kept trying to grind me down another $25. When I finally relented & agreed to meet him in the middle on price, he said "Great. I don't have a car, can you deliver it?". Sure. Provided you throw in an extra $40 for gas money because it's a 2+ hour round trip. Then when I was actually going to be in his neighbourhood, it wasn't convenient for him. So I ended up loading the speaker into a 212 cabinet & posting it for sale. He contacted me again & wants me to pull it to sell to him. Seriously buddy?!? WTF am I going to do w/ a half-loaded 212? Ya shoulda bought it for a fair price when you had the chance. I hope UPS hits him w/ an extra large brokerage fee when he orders one in from the States. Then somebody e-mails me about this cab & expects a 30% discount because he lives on the other side of the city. Sorry dipsh*t, I don't know of any guitar store who bases their pricing structure on an inverse sliding scale related to the geographical proximity of the buyer.

I wish these were the only bad Kijiji stories I had, but it's at the point that I'm actually shocked when a deal goes smoothly. I've got nothing against negotiating, but the offers are so ridiculous these days, I am convinced that the majority of ppl now using Kijiji are drawing a welfare cheque & flipping gear for beer/drug/rub & tug money.* I bet that if you listed a Les Paul for a dollar some prick would offer you fifty cents & then get angry when you didn't take his "fair deal".*

Sorry for the mini rant. Thank you for listening.


----------



## howyfeltrsnatch (Feb 21, 2013)

Oopssie! I meant this Post. I am not sure if I get this post. Are you saying to meet at a store to make the deal and pretend as if you already know them?



sambonee said:


> The way the world is changing, I feel like its probably better to met at a guitar store as if you were already acquainted and try your amp or guitar with a prospective piece in the shop.
> 
> As I've told many friends, it today's world, even less than when we were all kids, families/adults share fewer and fewer principles and morals and there "justify/allow" themselves to behave in a selfish, and self-serving manner.
> 
> ...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

This reminds me about a set of pickups I grabbed off kijiji on a recent Saturday here in Kingston, a NIB SCN Noiseless Strat set for $60. I wasn't the first person to contact the seller but my offer to come pick them up right away...at the full asking price....was apparently exceptional and he gladly agreed. While shooting the shit with him afterwards , he mentioned that 2 others had reached him before me. The 1st wouldn't go a penny over $50 and also expected him to hold them until payday a week later. The 2nd was someone in Smiths Falls (about an hour away) who insisted on meeting up 1/2 way. We had a pretty good laugh over clowns like this. Anyway, in talking with him, I learned that 1) he used to hang with my dad "back in the day", 2) he was presently down on his luck from a disabling injury, and 3) he's a very decent guitar tech who freelances for several shops around town. I've since paid him to set up several of my guitars, with impressive results, and he's made excellent suggestions about upgrading some of them. Point being...while there are _plenty_ of turds on kijiji to be sure, there's still a few decent folks out there as well. Just not sure I'm one of them...ha ha!


----------

